# creating my own printed fabric



## modestmama (Feb 21, 2007)

sorry, i know nothing about direct to garment printing. is it possible, with a big enough printer, to print all-over prints on fabric by the yard? is this how fabric is designed? like if i just wanted a certain printed fabric, and then cut and sew clothes? i hope my question doesn't sound too stupid! can someone please clarify?


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

not a stupid question at all, if you get a large printer like a t-jet jumbo2 you will be able to print all over the fabric. I have also seen people use the jumbo 2 and print on the FULL front of a shirt. Hope that helps


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

What about a roll to roll printer? Ive seen them at various shows but I personally do not have any exp with them. But like Csquared says I've seen the T-Jet Jumbo 2 print oversize/all over shirts at some shows so Id imagine it could print a sheet of fabric rather easily


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

You can get ocal printers who are setup for large prints, to print fabric. 
We print for cut and sew, and really you only need the pattern to be slightly bigger than the biggest piece for your sewing patter. 

Good luck!


----------



## modestmama (Feb 21, 2007)

hmmm......very interesting......thanks for answering my question guys. now i am wanting to know more about cut and sew. i suppose it's very expensive to get started in. but something to look forward to i guess.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Short run and high detail fabric has been being direct printed for a number of years now. At the ITMA show in Singapore in October 2005 I saw no less than 12-15 different printers doing this type of printing - all roll to roll. You could use a machine like the Jumbo 2 or DTG Bullet but they are only about 
24" wide, not big enough for a bolt of fabric. The DTG Xpress prints 44" wide by 98" long, big enough for fabric and more versatile than a roll to roll. With a bit of practice you could actually print the proper cut lines on the fabric and not waste much ink by only printing the areas you would be cutting out. Biggest challenge of this - how to cure that large of a piece of fabric!!!

Happy Printing!


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

you can also look at roll printing using a wide format printer using dye sublimation and a roll to roll press. I have seen quite a bit of and the results are fantastic with dye sublimation.

Just another option to consider.

Tom


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> you can also look at roll printing using a wide format printer using dye sublimation and a roll to roll press. I have seen quite a bit of and the results are fantastic with dye sublimation.


This is true Tom, saw quite a few of those at ITMA as well, but, over there sublimation ink sells for about $60-70 a liter so it made sense. Also, that option is only valid on 50% polyester or higher. A heat setter is a decent way to look at curing these large prints - but now you are getting outside the price range of most companies.

Happy Printing!


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

i agree. it really is just another option that is out there to consider. much cheaper than an artistry system though. 

In many applications in this industry there are a few

Ok, just a joke cat lovers, meowwwwww.

tom


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.vcesolutions.com/www/library/Digital Textile Printing 2004.pdf

This is quite a good article on the history of Digital Textile printing. Has a great summary of all the major textile printers over the past 30 years and that includes a few large format fabric printers.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh. and look at the pictures and price of some of these machines. its mind boggling!


----------

